# Kulinarische Tipps...



## WarriorPrincess (24. Mai 2015)

Da wir nächste Woche zum ersten Mal im Vinschgau (genauer gesagt in Latsch) sind und dort nur Pension mit Frühstück haben, wollte ich mal fragen, wer von euch schon dort war und uns sozusagen "Insidertipps" für das abendliche Essengehen geben kann.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Mai 2015)

Ziemlich mau da... und kulinarisch akzeptabel über Pizza-Niveau und ohne Fertigpampe gibt's wenn dann nur in den Hotels. Ganz gut gegessen, auch was Preis-Leistung anbelangt, haben wir im Latscher Hof. Der "Brückenwirt" hat uns bei unserem ersten Aufenthalt 2009 ganz gut gefallen, verlor dann aber in den nächsten Jahren. Im Ort Latsch selber gibt's auch ein paar wenige Restaurant, aber hier würde ich jetzt keines weiterempfehlen. Waren zuletzt 2013 dort.
Der "Bierkeller" oberhalb Latsch ist auch ganz ordentlich (sehr schön nach der Tour fürs after-Bike-Bier (oder Wein), aber eher deftig.
Ich muß dazu sagen dass wir selber zuhause ganz ordentlich und vor allem frisch kochen *hüstel* und im Urlaub nicht schlechter essen wollen als daheim. Nur so zur Einschätzung meiner Aussagen.

Ansonsten viel Spaß dort, die Trails sind allemal besser als das Essen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Mai 2015)

Ahja, schade. Aber danlke für die Infos!
Naja, vielleicht fahren wir dann abends lieber ein Stück weiter nach Meran oder so...


----------



## Horstelix (25. Mai 2015)

Servus,

meine Empfehlungen in Latsch: Bierkeller (die servieren Hähnchen und Spareribs vom Holzfeuer!) und das Restaurant im Aquaforum (Pizza und Nudeln probiert, beides wirklich lecker). 
Im Latscherhof haben wir gewohnt, dort war das Essen auch gut.

Uns wurde auch die Eisdiele Helene empfohlen, insbesondere das Mango-Eis dort. Haben wir aber nicht geschafft, mal hinzugehen.

Noch ein Tipp für unterwegs: Wenn ihr mal nach St. Martin hochfahrt, dann zur Jausenstation Egg hinterkurbeln und dort die Aussicht auf der Terrasse und die Südtiroler Spezialitäten genießen. 

Viel Spass im Vinschgau


----------



## Bettina (26. Mai 2015)

Hi, wir fanden die bereits erwähnten Spare Ripps toll und eine Pizzeria in der Nähe der Hauptstraße am Abzweig / Bushaltestelle Morter. danach möchten wir daheim keine Pizza mehr!
Viel Spaß, Bettina


----------



## Horstelix (26. Mai 2015)

Servus Bettina,

Abzweig / Bushaltestelle Morter ist doch in Goldrain (ich weiß, gehört auch zu Latsch).
War die Pizzeria die im Goldrainerhof? http://www.goldrainerhof.it/de/hotel


----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2015)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus Bettina,
> 
> Abzweig / Bushaltestelle Morter ist doch in Goldrain (ich weiß, gehört auch zu Latsch).
> War die Pizzeria die im Goldrainerhof? http://www.goldrainerhof.it/de/hotel


Sehr lecker,
saisional auch mit Spargel


----------



## Bettina (26. Mai 2015)

horstrichter schrieb:


> War die Pizzeria die im Goldrainerhof? http://www.goldrainerhof.it/de/hotel


Genau, die war das.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2015)

Im Brückenwirt in Goldrain haben wir auch schon paarmal wirklich sehr gut gegessen, allerdings ist das auch schon paar Jahre her. Preislich eher gehoben.
Ich persönlich finde den Bierkeller jetzt nicht so toll, allerdings war ich bisher auch immer nur mit einer Gruppe dort. 2011 war ich auch mal in Wölfles Stüble im Zentrum von Latsch, das war auch recht gut.
Sehr gut ist in dem Café schräg gegenüber der Eisdiele (weiß leider den Namen nicht, finde aber blind hin) der Bauerntoast.  Die Eisbecher dort sind auch ganz gut, dort kann halt einer süß und der andere deftig essen nach der Tour.
Die von HorstRichter erwähnte Jausenstation ist wirklich super, ich hab dort auch schon sehr guten Kaiserschmarrn gegessen!
Im Ratschillhof (kommt man beim Monte Sole Trail durch) hat sehr gute Hirtenmakkaroni, natürlich ist dort auch der Apfelstrudel recht gut.
Da wir leider bisher immer dort waren, wenn die meisten Hütten noch nicht auf haben, bin ich da jetzt leider nicht so up to date.


----------



## Tatü (26. Mai 2015)

Was empfehlt ihr als Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten wo das MTB auch gut aufgehoben ist?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (26. Mai 2015)

Bierkeller in Latsch, Hotel Bamboo in Goldrain, Knofelkeller in Tarsch. Mehr Restaurants kenne ich leider nicht. Das Buffet im Bamboo ist etwas teurer, aber sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (26. Mai 2015)

@Tatü:
ich kann das Bamboo in Goldrain empfehlen und den Latscherhof in Latsch. Sind beide gut, wobei Bamboo mein persönlicher Favorit ist. Ist allerdings auch etwas teurer, aber das Buffet mit Schauküche ist echt empfehlenswert.

@WarriorPrincess 
Stimmt, den Knofelkeller in Tarsch hab ich ganz vergessen. Ist eine echt urige Kneipe und das Essen war auch gut.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Mai 2015)

Danke an alle schonmal für die Tipps.
Dann werden wir die Woche wohl schonmal nicht verhungern


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2015)

Latscherhof ist super. Das Bamboo ist halt ein relativ großes Hotel (für dortige Verhälntnisse) und hat echte Hotelathmosphäre, Latscherhof ist familiärer. Wenn´s preiswert sein soll, ist´s auch im Krone in Morter okay, allerdings ist gegenüber die Kirche mit lauter Glocke.

Ich hab auch mal in Kastelbell im Gstirner Hof gewohnt, da hatten wir eines der neuen Zimmer, das war echt super! Riesengroß, modern und tolles Bad. Essen würde ich allerdings woanders.


----------



## KarinS (27. Mai 2015)

kann das Hotel Tanja Sonnenhof in Latsch empfehlen! Preis/Leistung paßt, zentrale Lage, Bikes stehen sicher in der Tiefgarage. Bamboo finde ich persönlich mittlererweile etwas teuer. Essen kann man in Wolfis Stübele auch gut und preiswert, Latscherhof hat ebenfalls ein schönes Restaurant dabei. Bierkeller finde ich auch nicht so toll. Ansonsten wurde alles schon erwähnt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Mai 2015)

@ KarinS: Sieht so aus, als hätten wir einen ganz ähnlichen Geschmack


----------



## KarinS (27. Mai 2015)

@ Pfadfinderin: Wird doch Zeit das wir es mal auf eine gemeinsame Runde schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Mai 2015)

sehr günstig und einfach haben wir hier gewohnt:
http://www.pension-georgshof.com

Das Abendessen (Halbpension) war der HAMMER!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Mai 2015)

Das sieht wirklich sehr nett aus, das muss ich mir merken!


----------



## Tatü (28. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Übernachtungstipps jetzt muss ich nur wieder fit werden und dann geht's mal ins Vinschgau


----------



## KarinS (1. Juni 2015)

falls jemand lieber eine Ferienwohnung nimmt statt Hotel, wir waren grad am Wo.ende im Schlosshof in Latsch. Sehr zu empfehlen, schön eingerichtet, zentrale Lage in Latsch (Bäcker, Supermarkt, Restaurants...) und super nette Vermieter!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Juni 2015)

Also, nochmals Danke für die kulinarischen Tipps - auch wenn wir nicht alles ausgetestet haben 
In Wölfle's Stüble waren wir nur ein Mal - waren sehr enttäuscht. Uns hätte schon abschrecken sollen, dass auf der Karte außen stand "Bei Bedarf werden TK-Produkte verwendet". Anscheinend war der Bedarf bei Schnitzeln und Pommes gegeben, die "scharfe" Tomatensoße war nicht scharf - ob TK oder nicht, weiß ich nicht... 
Das Eis in der Eisdiele Helene hat uns jetzt nicht so sehr vom Hocker gehauen.
Wir sind den Rest der Woche immer im Restaurant im AquaForum gewesen. Alle Gerichte dort waren total lecker - Die Pizza aus dem Holzofen, man kann beim Zubereiten quasi zuschauen. Zudem gab's die Variante "mit Bio-Dinkelteig", total lecker. Ich hab 3 verschiedene Pizzen probiert, mein Männlein auch Nudeln, Lasagne und Fleisch. Alles top. Und das Eis hat uns auch besser geschmeckt als bei Helene.
Anderes haben wir aus Bequemlichkeit nicht ausprobiert - der Aquahof war für uns in 5 Minuten zu Fuß erreichbar und wir waren zu faul, abends Auto oder Bike zu bewegen 

Für Unterkunftsuchende: Die Pension Tannenhof kann man durchaus weiterempfehlen.


----------

